# Coshocton, OH -#725, M Adult, Neutered Beautiful



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14160831
I looked over the page and could not find info about kill shelter ,or not.
Coshocton County Animal Shelter 
coshocton, oh 
(740) 622-9741 

Sheppie Pet ID: 725 

German Shepherd Dog
Adult Male 
This is a beautiful young german shep that is neut. He was left in the drop box with no info on him. He is very mellow. He will be available for adoption on July 15th if the owner doesn't reclaim him. Sheppie is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: coshocton, oh Beauriful Adult male Sheppie*

left in drop box....awwww...poor guy










Coshocton County Animal Shelter 
coshocton, oh 
(740) 622-9741


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: coshocton, oh Beauriful Adult male Sheppie*

Bump this beautiful boy!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: coshocton, oh Beauriful Adult male Sheppie*

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: coshocton, oh Beauriful Adult male Sheppie*

Available today
Coshocton County Animal Shelter 
coshocton, oh 
(740) 622-9741


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: coshocton, oh Beauriful Adult male Sheppie*

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: coshocton, oh Beauriful Adult male Sheppie*

Anyone in the area that can help?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: coshocton, oh Beauriful Adult male Sheppie*

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: coshocton, oh Beauriful Adult male Sheppie*

This boys listing has been removed I hope he was adopted or owner found him. Can someone please find out??


----------

